# On a Quest for C99



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2009)

So, I am on a quest for some Cindy seeds and am not finding a whole lot.

Joey Weed has some C99 x Blueberry that I am considering.
Kingdom (Hemp Depot) has F4 Cindy...
Canadianhempco has C99 for $115.  I am not familiar with the company and the price is a little steep, but I am not finding any other F1 or 2 (?) Cindy out there that can be shipped to the USA.

Any opinions or other sources for some C99 seeds.  She was the first plant I grew and I miss her...


----------



## Waspfire (Apr 12, 2009)

try seedboutique THG i saw some cross's of c99 there also by wallyduck probly not what ur wanting just thought throw it out there 

hxxps://www.seedboutique.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?osCsid=1e3e5049ddb933a55cc8e5daac043fa9&keywords=c99


----------



## umbra (Apr 12, 2009)

reeferman has cambodian x c99 f4...oops there gone sorry. i just checked.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 12, 2009)

closest i could find was "Purple Cindy is a very potent cross between Purple Oregon Thai and Cinderella 99.
Height: 4 ft
Flowering Time: 10 weeks
Yield: 2.5 to 3.5 oz per plant
@ .highgrade-seeds.com/seedlist.html


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 12, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> reeferman has cambodian x c99 f4...oops there gone sorry. i just checked.



LOL--the story of my life.  Oh Umbra, tease me...and then snatch it away...where oh where has my C99 gone?  She used to be readily available...


----------



## scatking (Apr 12, 2009)

Until very recently Joey Weed was producing Cinderella 99, which was available through Hemp Depot.  Maybe if you submit an inquiry they can dig some up in the back room?

I knew I should have bought some when they were available....good luck THG!


----------



## blancolighter (Apr 13, 2009)

I think many of Subcools strains are c99 based...


----------



## Mutt (Apr 13, 2009)

scatking said:
			
		

> Until very recently Joey Weed was producing Cinderella 99, which was available through Hemp Depot. Maybe if you submit an inquiry they can dig some up in the back room?
> 
> I knew I should have bought some when they were available....good luck THG!


 
:yeahthat:  Thats what I'd try THG. Joey Weeds is about as close to Bros Grimm as your going to get and what you want. 
I'm down to clone only on my Bros Grimm F3 C99. No male outa the stock I had...bad luck of the draw.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 13, 2009)

Joey Weed was where I originally got my Cindy.  I have been checking fairly regularly and he hasn't had any C99 for a while.  However, I will drop them an email.  I think I might go ahead and pick up some of his C99 Blueberry cross (before I can't find any).


----------



## chinaman (Apr 13, 2009)

Bodhi seeds just had some pineapplec99 crossed with starstrain like 2 weeks ago maybe keep an eye on them..i was just cruising seed sites and i seen some c99 somewhere i will go search a bit today and maybe can find them again..


good day


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 13, 2009)

space queen by subcool at breed bay is romulanxcindy
"Our interpretation of BCGA&#8217;s famous lost cross Space Queen this f2 took over a year to create agonizing over 4 distinct and amazing mother plants found in a very old pack of Vics original seeds. Once the best mother plant was selected the long process of growing out the f2 generation was started and the results made us very happy and very very stoned. This cross has been grown more than any other TGA gear and everyone that germinates seeds ends up with a keeper female they cherish forever. We have donated close to 300 packs of this cross to the medical community it is liked so well."


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 13, 2009)

i just found an article in high times about cindy
it says the BROTHERS GRIMM (sound familair?) found seeds in a bag of jack herer while in amsterdam
they took the seeds home and grew them out resulting in the "famous genius and even more famous cinderella 99"


----------



## trophy_1 (Apr 14, 2009)

Try this place 

hxxp://www.hemcy.at/oscommerce/product_info.php?products_id=660

Never did business with them but saved this link a couple weeks back when I found this.

I'm currently growing Purple Cindy mentioned above from highgrade which is a C99 cross.  Just hitting 6 weeks of flower and it smells awesome like a citrus/grape scent.

Smoked a small sample last week was a very spacey high, I can't wait for it to finish.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2009)

trophy_1 said:
			
		

> Try this place
> 
> hxxp://www.hemcy.at/oscommerce/product_info.php?products_id=660
> 
> ...



It was my understanding that Hempy does not ship to the US...


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 14, 2009)

so after every one has added thier finds please let us know on what ya grab and from WHO 
thanx


----------



## scatking (Apr 14, 2009)

THG - Hemcy ships fast and discreet to the US.  I have used them and everything was spot on.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 14, 2009)

scatking said:
			
		

> THG - Hemcy ships fast and discreet to the US.  I have used them and everything was spot on.



Thanks, I didn't think that they shipped to the US.  They had some decent prices on C99, although I was not familiar with the breeders.  Some of the crosses sound interesting.  I think that I am probably going to try some of Subcool's Space Queen, too.  I always have a hard time deciding on a new strain--I want everything .


----------



## trophy_1 (Apr 14, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Thanks, I didn't think that they shipped to the US.  They had some decent prices on C99, although I was not familiar with the breeders.  Some of the crosses sound interesting.  I think that I am probably going to try some of Subcool's Space Queen, too.  I always have a hard time deciding on a new strain--I want everything .



Some of Subcool's stuff looks interesting, Space Jill and Vortex are on my short list.


----------



## Mutt (Apr 14, 2009)

ahhh just a teaser 
in flower now LOL


----------



## umbra (Apr 14, 2009)

trophy_1 said:
			
		

> Some of Subcool's stuff looks interesting, Space Jill and Vortex are on my short list.



I have some and haven't had a chance to grow them out. Really interested in the killing fields I have... sannie's version of jack herer hybrid. So many seeds so little space.


----------



## chinaman (Apr 16, 2009)

well couldnt find the site i was talking about but..subcool just released today...Dairy Queen it is cheese crossed with c99 hope this helps looks VERY interesting lotta grow journals with it to read))

good day


----------



## HippyInEngland (Apr 17, 2009)

hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/canadian/C99.htm

hXXp://www.hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html


Worldwide shipping.

I have never used this company before so have no idea what kind of rep they have.

eace:


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Apr 19, 2009)

I dont know much about this breeder. But Spice Brothers make C99, and Lieu Hanh 99 (Lieu Hanh x C99).
I read somewhere that all their strains might be F2s. But I cant find any place that actually list them as F2 like they do with the Apollo strains they make. So I dont know if its just the Apollos or all their "Legacy" type beans.

canadianhempco.com  carries their strains and has them in stock. Few other places too, but most were out of stock at the moment.


----------



## chinaman (Apr 19, 2009)

subcool/tga is having a 420 sale and have dairy queen and space queen on sale 20us off all seed sales10 bean pack listed between 4/18-4/20 


good day


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Apr 23, 2009)

so.................
made any purchases yet?
check my breedbay account today and my deep purple is in the mail !YES! i cant wait to get them but im not growing them till i get my hps system


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 24, 2009)

I am not familiar with the strain.  What is so nice / how is it like this C99 strain?  It seems so many people here have smoked so many nice strains of good genetics here - do so many people here order (and receive) so many nice strains of marijuana / cannabis?  ...wow, nice.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 24, 2009)

I saw some F6 for sale somewhere. A friend of mine grew it out and he said it was very close to the real deal. I'll find you a link.


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 24, 2009)

Well I went on the Hemp Depot site today and noticed a couple new things I didn't see before first I've been looking for C99xApollo11 for awhile now and Hemp Depot was always out of stock now on there site it says its "coming soon" so I can't wait until its finally in. I've got a friend that grows this and its the BomB I even prefer the C99xApollo11 over my origanal C99 from the Brothers Grimm! So if anyone is looking for the C99 I'd think about this strain forsure!

 I also notice another Breeder selling C99 seeds on Hemp Depot site they are called Cad/ North American I read the breeder info and the Breeder goes by Rev and is the Culivation editor of Skunk Magazine he says that all his stock is organically cultivated and the stock is from The Brothers Grimm an F4 so this sounds pretty good as well but I have no Exprience with this breeder but if your looking for a C99 this might be a good option as well! Like I said earlier can't wait for the c99xapollo11 its just awesome smoke!:hubba:  Hopefully its sooner than later as I have no patience.LOL

                             Phatpharmer:hubba:


----------



## phatpharmer (Apr 25, 2009)

Well I emailed Hemp Depot and asked a few questions and they got back to me in less than 5 hours! I asked when the C99xapollo11 will be in they said 1-2 weeks at the latest which is awesome, I also aksed if they are getting anymore C99 from Joey Weed in they said yes but not until later this year so they will have it just alittle patience is needed. The final question I asked was if they had any opions or feedback on C99 from North American Kingdom they were very honest and said they had some great feedback on ICmag but was deleted as there a competitor, other than that they have not recieved any direct feedback as they said they have only carried the stock for a short period of time but they say they should start hereing things about it in a couple months!

 I'm foresure ordering the C99xApollo11 when it comes in and I can't say enough about the fast response from the Depot and I haven't even spent any money there yet, I'm very impressed and have a very good feeling about ordering from this company I'll let you peeps no the out come when I order!

                                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks for the info.  I have been checking Hemp Depot periodically.  I'll check back again.  I have grown both Joey Weed's C99 and Apollo 11.  I always thought the cross looked interesting.  It will now go on my "Buy" list. Is this the Joey Weed seeds?  I think I will try Kingdom's C99.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 25, 2009)

I have decided to put in an order with Hemp Depot for 10 of Joey Weed's Blueberry x C99 and 20 of Can/N.Amer's Kingdom C99.  When the C99/Apollo11 are available, I will order 10 of those.  So many strains, so little room...

Hey, I just realized this is my 3000th post!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Apr 26, 2009)

> Those C99 I sent to you have some dank phenos... I think they were F5 I can check though.. I got them from Mosca Negra.. He's a member here and over at ic..


Heres the reply I got from him. I'm not sure if they have them for sale or what anymore but IC Mag is where they were for sale.


----------



## White WidowMaker (Apr 27, 2009)

I am all for trying new strains (so many nice strains out there), but I hope that those who order lots of strains do breed some seeds for each strain so that they are not ordering the same strains at avg. price of 50-150 USD /package of 10 seeds.  Ain't nothing like having lots of seeds to enjoying future plants and future generations in abundance (no longer at payment of cash and risk of import/order) - and not having to pay money for that strain again.  Yes, pay money for other good strains that are worth the risk in ordering, but why pay money for those strains I have already ordered???????


----------



## Funkfarmer (May 3, 2009)

Hey THG, found another site with just regular c99: canadianhempco.com, c99 is under the spice bros seeds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 3, 2009)

Well, on Fri, I sent in an order for 10 of Joey Weed's C99 x Apollo 11 ($57) and 20 of Kingdom's C99 ($70).  I'll probably germ some of each when I get them.  So we'll see how Kingdom's C99s are.  They are quite a bit cheaper than Spice Bros...


----------



## umbra (May 3, 2009)

good luck. make sure you do a gj.


----------



## ShecallshimThor (May 3, 2009)

good luck!!
hope that get that knock out phenom your looking for


----------



## HazeMe (May 14, 2009)

THG,

I'm just curious whether or not you have received your seeds yet? Will you keep me updated on when you get them and how things go? I want to know about the Kingdoms C99. I'm looking for the real deal C99 and Kingdoms looks like its as close as you can get. 

Thanks,

HazeMe


----------



## blueshyguy99 (May 15, 2009)

I've been trying for a year now to get a place to start germination endeavors, and my main focus is c99, today i got an e-mail from hemp depot:

Hey Blue,
Well you just missed it.
We had 2500 seeds of the C99 from Kingdom seeds, going for $70 usd
for 20 seeds. I was hoping they would have lasted until *Joey Weed's
C99 came back in stock, but that wont be until later this year.*
Keep an eye on our web site, we never know what will come up.
Peace,
Brad

so another year for me, till then tribal vision.
hope this helps

blue


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 15, 2009)

I have been checking out HempDepot for a bit myself and thinkning about trying them next.  I really liked the sound of Cannacopia's C99xDeep Chunk.  From what I gather they are new to the breeding scene and haven't won much yet so their prices aren't inflated but their genetics are solid. At only $35 for 10 seeds it would certainly be worth the chance.

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/Cannacopia/C99xDeepChunk.htm 

View attachment C99xDeepChunk.bmp


----------



## BuddyLuv (Jun 6, 2009)

Any word from HD?


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jun 7, 2009)

It took me 18 days to get my beans from Hemp Depot.  I think I may have barely caught the last of Kingdom's C99.  I have 3 seedlings going now (I germed 4, but 1 popped and didn't make it  ).


----------



## HazeMe (Jun 7, 2009)

Awesome, THG, except for the one that didn't make it. Hope they grow out into some nice c99 for ya.


----------



## HazeMe (Jul 10, 2009)

The Hemp Goddess, How are your c99 plants doing? I would love to see them, and hear a report on how Kingdom's seeds are. :hubba:

Thanks
HazeMe


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 10, 2009)

Goddess you were lucky you got those Kingdom C99 beans, I contacted the Hemp Depot and they told me that they would not be getting any more of there C99. I like to get as many different C99's I can and was hoping to acquire some of those!


                                                          Phatpharmer


----------



## HazeMe (Jul 10, 2009)

phatpharmer, I don't know if you already have Joey Weed's c99, but HD told me they were getting more in about 2 months.


----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2009)

i was able to get some F1 C99. already have some C99 hybrids. I just have no idea when I'm going to have a chance to run them.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 10, 2009)

umbra said:
			
		

> i was able to get some F1 C99. already have some C99 hybrids. I just have no idea when I'm going to have a chance to run them.



hey umbra....can yhou shoot me a PM when ya do? would like to compare the F3's I got to the F1 of yours. if you don't mind. Thanks :48:


----------



## umbra (Jul 10, 2009)

not a true F1 I'm afraid, here is Mosca Negra description:


I have been getting this question about the F1 seeds. Well, the F1 designation does not really apply here since the C99 lines were developed with different environmental pressures on each C99 line by two different breeders both with different goals when breeding. Since C99 came from Jack Herer, which is itself a poly hybrid, separate lines from the same source can end up very differently even though they are from the same genetic family. 

My lines were developed from distinctly different C99 F4 and F5 lines. I brought these two different phenos of the C99 lines to improve on the strain and to avoid the breeding depression that was becoming prevalent in the lines. 

The use of the F1 term is one that may not be perfect, but makes sense and is an easy to understand term to use,when one looks at the parents used in the breeding of my seeds.


I will still pm you when I run them.


----------



## phatpharmer (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice Umbra, I won the Mosca Negra C99 BX-1 I can't wait to run these babies!:hubba: If you don't mind me asking what did you pay for the f1's? I got the C99Bx-1 for $76US not bad most went for 100 or over!


                                    Phatpharmer


----------



## umbra (Jul 11, 2009)

$115


----------



## kaneboy (Jul 11, 2009)

i was lucky to get headc99xa11 and have only had two males from 2 seeds but have 10 more also got rez chem99 and killerchem so they are next not pure cindy but its going to keep me happy


----------

